# How do you store partially-used ginger root???



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't used fresh ginger much and usually was able to get small 2" pieces that I could use up in one meal, until recently...

So I'm guessing you just peel the whole thing and then cut it into pieces and... what? refrigerate or freeze the rest? Or can you just cut off a chunk of whatever you need and leave the rest out????


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I peel the extra and store in the freezer. Frozen ginger grates beautifully. I grate what I need and then stick the peeled root back in the freezer.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

I like to put ginger in our morning smoothies, and I always peel the whole hand, cut it into 2 inch pieces and freeze.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> I peel the extra and store in the freezer. Frozen ginger grates beautifully. I grate what I need and then stick the peeled root back in the freezer.


I do this, too. We always have ginger in the freezer.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, freezing ginger never occurred to me before.

I've tended to cut of the bits we use (so I don't peel the whole piece) and keep it on the counter in the fruit bowl. I've found that it keeps fine that way (even sometimes continues to grow) - better than in the fridge.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

We freeze it here too & it grates so much easier for me when it is frozen.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I just put it back in the cabinet...it seems to keep pretty well.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I toss it into the vegetable drawer in the refrigerator and it keeps fine. I don't bother to wrap it. I suppose I could keep it with the fruit that is on a plate on the table. It just doesn't look all that pretty.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I just cut what I need and toss it in the veggie drawer. Seems to keep fine that way.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> We freeze it here too & it grates so much easier for me when it is frozen.


This is what we do too!


----------

